# PATA or SATA?



## markcappel (Jan 31, 2006)

I want to upgrade a Humax DRT400, a Series 2 model, with a larger drive. This model, I am told, contains one drive thanks to the DVD burner, not that this matters for the purposes of my question, which is...

It is my understanding there are two popular interface standards for hard disks in PCs, SATA and PATA (aka, IDE). The interfaces are not compatible. 

When purchasing a new humongous drive for a Series 2, which interface should I choose, SATA or PATA?

Many thanks.


----------



## jasch (Jun 8, 2001)

Pata.


----------



## slaponte (Apr 6, 2005)

You might see it on the box as EIDE, that will work also.


----------

